# Depression?



## SJ1985 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anybody here get depression along with their symptoms?This week I have time off, and am all by myself. I can't get another doctor's appointment until after next Thursday.Usually I love having some time alone but this time, I have a nap for the pain and wake up feeling miserable. It's mostly because I can't concentrate on the things I enjoy, but it seems a bit more than normal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

I am a depressive who also happens to have very mild IBS symptoms (but these are of a physiological nature because I have an extra loop in my colon) - I am well now because I am on medication, long term.Depression is a horrible horrible condition and if you are feeling like that, I think you need to speak to your doctor. He/she may or may not prescribe something or it may be mild enough to deal with in other ways. It needs to be nipped in the bud, whatever, cos you shouldn't feel like that and you don't need to.Good luckSue


----------

